# Trouts in Clermont co.?



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

I have never caught a trout in my life. Curious if there are any in public waters around the east fork area? Any tips on how to catch em would be great too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Stonelick lake stocks trout spring and fall. I have never had much luck there this time of year though, but i have not fished it much either. I think most people catch them around the dam.


----------



## mhcarphunter78 (Dec 3, 2007)

The state stocks stonelick sometime mid March. The dam is a good area so is the boat dock. I use powerbait. The store across from the boat dock will post the stocking date.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

powerbait is good,,use like a size 6 or 8 hook, put a small splitshot about a foot above the hook and let the powerbait float up .. yellow or chartruse are hott colors


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I use canned corn at the dam. I got three the last time I was out.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

sherries is stocking the 18 of jan 08. good lake


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

they are catch N trout at lake isabella...Only $4 to fish in the winter: I got 3 today!!!


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

I got em on powerbait and minnows


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

was the minnows and power on the same hook?


----------



## TrenchMouth (Jan 2, 2008)

what time of day were you getting trout at isabella and were you on the shore?


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

The powerbait and minners were on seperate hooks

I got em at the north end from shore


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

catching trout on the north end of the lake.
Now the area up by boathouse is the only open water..Powerbait is king


----------



## Buffdaddyfish (Sep 14, 2006)

Someone mentioned Sherries stocking trout.....has anyone fished there for them? Also, this is the Sherries by East Fork right?......I was curious if they are selling that place. I have went by there (not recently) many times and seen for sale signs but didn't know if they were linked. Good place, get all my bait here when fishing at East Fork and surrounding places. Had a lot of great flatheads hit the izzys I buy there. Thank you for the info all!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

possum creek in morane stocks trout in the winter the first fri day of each month,,( so next week ) you cant go the same day so go on saturday... free to fish, they stock 900 pounds between 3 ponds. bring your powerbait and minnies, park opens at 7.. ive been out like 15 times this winter, .. it keeps me ocupied at least until it warms up and i can start bass fishing again..(i have the worst luck in the cold months)


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

sherries is not open. drove by yesterday and not a soul. still a for sale sign out front.


----------



## wem1970 (Jan 26, 2008)

smokey what is the hours there?


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

sherrys is open now. they opened last saturday. The owner, Sherry injured her arm so thats the reason for opening late. I heard from a friend that they are not selling the lake no longer, but im not 100 % on that. Me and my buddy went there last saturday for trout. Most of the lake was frozen over, but they did get the backhoe going and made some room. I stopped by there monday to get some minnows and there was plenty of open area.

their hours are 7:30am-5:00pm. Me and my friend did pretty good, my friend caught a nice rainbow trout and a 12 lb flathead on bottom with power bait lol

i missed a few and there were other guys who were catching them. Me and my friend might go back this thursday.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks for the info on sherry's. i really thought they were closed for good.


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

No problem, me and my friend tried again thursday 1/31. all around the bank was a thin layer of ice from the previous night. they broke it all up very fast. another friend of mine that was there was jiggin about 5-6 feet deep with two popeyes with a waxworm, he got one, another guy there with same set up got a nice trout and my friend got another nice one, i got two in my freezer that im proubally going to use for catfish bait,

once u freeze the trout are they ruined to eat?


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

Lake Isabella is open all thje time daylight to dark. Ranger collect a $4 fee for winter fishing.I have only had to pay once all winter.. Last stock of trout was thanksgiving.
Starting to stock on fri Feb 22nd according to the manager out there. 1000lb
Cant wait, I was out there the other day the guys are setting up new tackle and wow what a selection of trout stuff..Unbelievable for the park to be stocking that much stuff its like Bass pro on the east side..lol


----------



## TrenchMouth (Jan 2, 2008)

smokeyjoe, you fishin from bank at isabella


----------



## smokeyjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

yes from the bank, no boats available yet. I am fishin now by the aeratorsdown by the boathouse....Most of the time after they stock I fish by the 275 end when you first come into the park..cant wait for feb 22nd when we can get after them again. lots of trout this year for Lake Isabella almost 3500lbs for the spring..
They told me they might even be getting some BROWNS this year....


----------

